# 1/2" fry found in S. altuvei tank



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well I'm baffled.

I was doing a water change in my 55 gallon S. altuvei tank this morning when I saw a tiny fry swimming near the surface.
At first I didn't know what to think... my brain quickly ran through all the possibilities.

Then I realized, there was no possibilities!

I haven't fed my altuvei any feeders for months.
This fry can't be more than a couple weeks old.

Besides, when I do feed the occasional feeder, they're egg layers, not live bearers, and I feed them one at a time.
That rules out the "Deposit eggs and fertilize" possibility.
Besides, any feeder that I throw in lasts like 2 seconds.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hm........ yeah i don't know how it could have happened then either. are you sure it's a fry and not some insect larva?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh: Yeah, it's a fry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

what do they look like?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

go get a fry trap and put it in there quick before it disappears... hmm, self fertilization?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've got it in a glass right now.
I'm gonna get it in a small tank today.

I'm just blown away by this.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

This is INCREDIBLE!







not only is your fish homaphroditic, you are the first person to succesfully accomplish "breeding" S. Altuvei in captivity ever!







We wanna see ASAP!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried taking a pic of him, but since he's presently in a glass... it wouldn't work

I'll try one later.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe its a sea monkey?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> maybe its a sea monkey?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i really want to see pics


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

post a pic thats pretty crazy


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yea p-dude....you got me thinkin about that....


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you added anything to your tank lately... anything at all?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

there is just one?????


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

dang man thats really weird pics asap


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's another nutty thing, there's just one!

I dunno. 
This one's really got me stumped.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Pics we need Pics!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's insane! Maybe you have a nice story now for the newspaper interview!

Of course, we are waiting on those pictures.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't seem to snap a pic of the guy.

I've still got him in the glass... I know I can't keep him there, he's really just a pain in my ass!
I want him to grow though so I can put an end to the mystery and see what kind of fish he is.

I wanna know what species of fish appears out of nowhere.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I can't seem to snap a pic of the guy.
> 
> I've still got him in the glass... I know I can't keep him there, he's really just a pain in my ass!
> I want him to grow though so I can put an end to the mystery and see what kind of fish he is.
> ...


I really think you should keep him! Don't get rid of him.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I wanna know what species of fish appears out of nowhere.


None.

Have you put in any live plants or driftwood lately?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> This is INCREDIBLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having a hermaphroditic altuvei would be unlikely enough, but having one that has functional testes AND ovaries AND can impregnate itself????


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

will you ship???

lol

unless of course you would


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Better get some first bites or BBS. BBS is what I would shoot for, but it takes 24-36 hrs to hatch them. I have seen fry live for a week in a parent tank without food. IMO, put some sponges or pantyhose material over the intakes, and put the little guy back in the parent tank for now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> I wanna know what species of fish appears out of nowhere.


None.

Have you put in any live plants or driftwood lately?
[/quote]

Neither.
Nothing new.
No feeders for months.

That's what's got me so baffled.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a african cichlid do the same thing... I had one cichlid and then I moved some decor and there was a fry.. when the fry grew bigger it was the exact looking fish that was in the tank... I had the fish for months before I found this fish.. I think it can happen in captivity


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

hitler said:


> I had a african cichlid do the same thing... I had one cichlid and then I moved some decor and there was a fry.. when the fry grew bigger it was the exact looking fish that was in the tank... I had the fish for months before I found this fish.. I think it can happen in captivity


Whoa, I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

i want to buy your fry!!!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

need pics asap


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

cant wait to see what it is?


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

you should name the fish jesus :laugh:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mike123 said:


> you should name the fish jesus :laugh:


I did!
That's hilarious that you should say that.

I was telling my family about it and I was like "There's no explanation for it other than it's the second coming!"

I said that I think the species is a Jesusfish.









My mother is christian, I don't think she caught the humor quite as much.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Nobody fucks wit da Jesus..

In all seriousness though, I cant wait until you figure out what this is! No chance its like a baby guppy thats been in there for awhile now, that just found a nice hiding spot, is it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nah, I haven't feed feeders to that fish in months.
When I do, it's infrequent and almost always egg laying species, and it's one at a time and they usually are gone in like 2 seconds.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Need some pics really we need some pics


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

you sure you guys are not on drugs?? just joking... thats freaking weird...


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright, well... I called my lfs (Mom and pop outfit... they're both really knowlegable about aquarium fish...) and they're gonna take the fry and try to raise it up for me.

He'll be in good care there and will have a better chance of making it.
I really want to see what he is.

I'll keep you posted as to his progress.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

We never got a picture of it


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Alright, well... I called my lfs (Mom and pop outfit... they're both really knowlegable about aquarium fish...) and they're gonna take the fry and try to raise it up for me.
> 
> He'll be in good care there and will have a better chance of making it.
> I really want to see what he is.
> ...


should of kept it, and even just tossed it in a 10g man....now what if the lfs BY CHANCE..the fry dies...then were left thinkin for ever...not good man


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

With out a picture this sounds like a fish tale to me man.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Rick james said:


> With out a picture this sounds like a fish tale to me man.


I dont wanna sound like an @$$hole, but I gotta agree with Rick on this one; it does _sound_ like a fish tale. Personally I believe it, but I can see why many ppl would not


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I still believe you Piranha_man. You are a respected member around here, and I personally do not think you would make up such a story.

I hope to see pictures of him as he grows, and I hope he does well at the fish store.








~Taylor~


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe him too, if I didn't make that clear enough with my previous post. I don't know how wise it is to let someone else raise the fry however. At any time if the little fella died, they could just swap it out for any fry they find around in a random tank; I'm sure you told them the whole story and about how you had no idea what it was or where it came from, it coulda been anything. I'm not saying that they would do it to be dishonnest, but they might want to save you some disappointment if something did happen to it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.

That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha

i for one like the believe the glass is half full, and i say keep the little fella, dont be scared am sure everyone here will help you, and that fella make it through.

even if it isnt a piranha.... SO. Its still practice for you raising a fry!

Nice find anyway buddy


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont get why its so hard to get a pic?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good luck with the lfs, you either wont get it back or they wont give you the same fish back. now we will never know.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

once i see some pics i think this thread would make some more since to me.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I figured that it wasn't an altuvei, but I do believe him when he says there is a fish that showed up out of no where.

Whenever my feeder guppies had babies, the fry would always hide in the gravel and live off of anything that they could eat.....then again I'm sure Piranha_man knows the difference between a guppy fry and any other fish fry.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Weird we needed a pic


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Lucouk said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha
[/quote]

Nope....chance is still 0.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

i just found the same thing in one of my tanks!!! no wait, nevermind, its just a fish terd lol.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont get why its so hard to get a pic?


Me either. I was looking back through p-mans topic list to learn more about his altuvei and saw other instances of him not producing pics of stuff for whatever reason.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very weird

So you havnt added anything to your tabnk that could have had eggs attached? (plants,wood)
And the feeders wernt livebearers?

thats crazy?

Come on, get us a pic!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I am not trying to be an A$$hole either. I just don't see why it is so hard to give us a picture. Even if it is not super clear. Somthing is better then nothing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, lots of posts on this today!
I appreciate the interest.









For the couple people that doubt my word on this... well, I noticed you two haven't been members here for very long... stick around for awhile. You'll learn that we're kinda a "Family" here and we don't bullshit each other.

Anywho, I also know it's not an altuvei... it would be impossible.
But then again, having a fry appear in there is impossible too... so I'm stumped.

As for the pic... I couldn't get a pic with my piece of sh*t camera while he was in a drinking glass... that's where he's been for the last 2 days.

I didn't just "Give him away" never to be seen again... it's a good friend of mine that owns the lfs and he's in a hell of a lot better hands there where he'll be cared for and fed all day everyday rather than here in my home where I just don't have the resources like he does.

He's a lfs owner!
He's got his own 15 gallon planted tank right now.
He's gonna keep me posted as to everything that happens to him.

I've told him that he's a total mystery fish and that the piranha community is interested in him.
Perhaps now that he's in a tank instead of a drinking glass I can snap a pic of him.
I tell you this though... IMO... all 1/2" fry look the same to me!

Anywho, again, thanks for all your interest and I'll keep ya posted.

p.s. As for the newspaper reporter and photographer, they'll be at my house on Wednesday the 17th... story comes out this Saturday.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Gosh maybe this explains the whole religion vs atheism thread after all, LIFE OUT OF NO WHERE!!??!?!?!?

Whoa...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not completely ruling out the possiblity of the "Second coming" of christ!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I'm not completely ruling out the possiblity of the "Second coming" of christ!












jesusfish FTW!!

funny topic, cant whait to see what it turns out to be..


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha
[/quote]

Nope....chance is still 0.
[/quote]

nope chance is 0.000000....1* There is still the smallest chance, so why try and correct me?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> maybe its a sea monkey?


Its a Seaman.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha
[/quote]

Nope....chance is still 0.
[/quote]

nope chance is 0.000000....1* There is still the smallest chance, so why try and correct me?
[/quote]
because you are wrong. if i hand you a duck and tell you its a plate of spaghetti, is there .000001 chance its a plate of spaghetti? no.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Just thought I would stir the pot and throw a little bit of gas on the fire. ENJOY!!!11!one

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16298548/


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lucouk said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha
[/quote]

Nope....chance is still 0.
[/quote]

nope chance is 0.000000....1* There is still the smallest chance, so why try and correct me?
[/quote]

No it is zero percent. If the fish is female, she would need a male to fertilize her eggs, if it is a male fish it would need female eggs to fertilize pretty simple really.

I have seen on this message board twice female Serra piranhas expell their eggs at random, obviously they didnt hatch because there was no male fertilization.

If piranha were live bearers it would be possible, but they are not.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SAFETYpin said:


> Just thought I would stir the pot and throw a little bit of gas on the fire. ENJOY!!!11!one
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16298548/


That just absolutely blows me away.
I've never heard of such a thing!

Procreation is a very mysterious thing indeed.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> Just thought I would stir the pot and throw a little bit of gas on the fire. ENJOY!!!11!one
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16298548/


That just absolutely blows me away.
I've never heard of such a thing!

Procreation is a very mysterious thing indeed.
[/quote]

Piranha man- Thanks for posting that i couldnt find it. That is right near where i live, and that has people baffled,

So for all you people..... " Zero percent of happening" what percent would you have given the dragon before it happend, and i bet you it would be the same answer

THE GLASS IS ALWAYS HALF FULL!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

reptiles have been known to do this before. its not the first time its been seen.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The glass is always totally full.
1/2 full of water
1/2 full of air


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> reptiles have been known to do this before. its not the first time its been seen.


maybe, but this particular type of dragon hasnt! There is no known recordance of this ever happening before.

Anyway i dont even care what this fry turns out too be it would be my favourite fish haha its kinda like fate!

If/when you get this fish back no matter what it is i would keep it, bang him in a little 10 gallon or something.

also i dont mean to sound like a wanker in this post, i dont really have the slightest clue about breeding, all i do no is that Piranha man woke up and found a fry in his tank! if i woke up and found a fry in my tank i would wana find out what it is!


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble everyone...but the odds of that fish being an altuvei......is zero. The fact that you have feed live leads me to believe that this is what it is. Even after a few months a fry might not be very large.
> 
> That fish arrived somehow...but it wasnt produced by your altuvei.


the odds of that fish being an altuvei is not zero, its 0.000000000.....1*

there is that impossible chance and if so, then Piranha-mans piranha is truely GODLY haha
[/quote]

Nope....chance is still 0.
[/quote]

nope chance is 0.000000....1* There is still the smallest chance, so why try and correct me?
[/quote]
because you are wrong. if i hand you a duck and tell you its a plate of spaghetti, is there .000001 chance its a plate of spaghetti? no.:rasp:
[/quote]

If you handed me a duck and told me it was a plate of spaghetti i would get frank to ID it haha :rasp:


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

the jesusfish was dancing with the devil


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> The glass is always totally full.
> 1/2 full of water
> 1/2 full of air


 FOR THE WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyways....people chill...its a mystery fish...he could make millions off this....ill stir the pot up a bit....i found like 60fry in my tank with my caribe and reds.....havent fed feeders in like a month...atleast...whats up now..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the guy who owns the lfs that's got Jesus in one of his tanks...
He says he's doing fine.

I told him we're all counting on him to raise him up so we can see what the hell he is!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I just got off the phone with the guy who owns the lfs that's got *Jesus* in one of his tanks...
> He says he's doing fine.
> 
> I told him we're all counting on him to raise him up so we can see what the hell he is!


LMFAO.....the fish's name is jesus


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a computer generated pic of what he's expected to look like as an adult...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Here's a computer generated pic of what he's expected to look like as an adult...


LMFAO......................................................good thing i didnt have food or anything in my mouth when i saw that....the computer would be wearing it


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Here's a computer generated pic of what he's expected to look like as an adult...


LMFAO......................................................good thing i didnt have food or anything in my mouth when i saw that....the computer would be wearing it
[/quote]


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Why no pics yet if he is in a tank there should be no problems getting a pic.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick james said:


> Why no pics yet if he is in a tank there should be no problems getting a pic.


relax man...you think all he does it sit at home?? maybe hes busy...why dont you drive down there and take some pics for us


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

what a story, so whats the verdict


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

joey said:


> what a story, so *whats the verdict*




ive been using that term for the past 3 years..its trademark'd alright................i would like to know whats going on with this "JESUS" fish


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

sounds fishy too me, pic = 1000 words


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

kilicar said:


> sounds fishy too me, pic = 1000 words


this whole forum is fishy...thats why its a fish forum







.......i want to see this jesus fish tho....ill pay 5$ plus shipping...i want him


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

kilicar said:


> sounds fishy too me, pic = 1000 words


i think at this point its about 10,000


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Could it be possible that one of these "bite size feeders" that you used to feed were pregnent and got eaten without being impaled. Then this fish went through the digestive system got pooped out and somehow the eggs were still good and one hatched. There is always hope that this is a really cool fish but to be honest it will probably end up being a fathead minnow or something like that.

Chad


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> .......i want to see this jesus fish tho....ill pay 5$ plus shipping...i want him


You are going to be pissed when he ships you a zebra danio fry or something....lol



> Could it be possible that one of these "bite size feeders" that you used to feed were pregnent and got eaten without being impaled. Then this fish went through the digestive system got pooped out and somehow the eggs were still good and one hatched. There is always hope that this is a really cool fish but to be honest it will probably end up being a fathead minnow or something like that.


We already know it is some type of feeder. read the last 5 pages.

And guys.....quit bugging him bout the pics. he has already stated that his picture taking skills are 0-none. He said he will get a video of jesus in a few days. it hasn't been a few days yet.

You guys are like a bunch of crack heads looking for the missing rock you droped on the floor last night.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

ooooooooooohhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow just choked after seeing that jesus fish picture lol

i still am excited to see wat kind of fish it turns out to be. keep us posted


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

chad55 said:


> Could it be possible that one of these "bite size feeders" that you used to feed were pregnent and got eaten without being impaled. Then this fish went through the digestive system got pooped out and somehow the eggs were still good and one hatched. There is always hope that this is a really cool fish but to be honest it will probably end up being a fathead minnow or something like that.
> 
> Chad


That is of course what I would think too, except that I don't feed live with livebearers, and I only drop in one feeder every month or so... last one before the arrival of Jesus was months.

If a female egglayer is going to drop eggs, it requires a male to fertilize the eggs.
Since I only feed one at at time with large intervals of time in between, this would be impossible.
(The whole damn thing is impossible though... so what's the difference I guess!)

About the pics... I'll try to shoot a little vid of him... I should be going to Redmond soon.

Thing is... for those few new members that have difficulty believing me... what would a picture prove anyway? 
If I'm gonna lie about this thing, how difficult would it be to go snap a pic of some fry in a tank?

Anywho, I appreciate everybody's continued interest... I'll keep posted.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

this is crazy...i cant wait to see some pics or a vid tomo..shut all these people up lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Enough of the idiotic "where is the picture" posts. What the hell is wrong with you people? An interesting thread gets ruined because of a couple of smartass kids. Why cant people just sit back and read a topic without adding their unwanted 2 cents about what P-man needs to do?

How fricken frustrating it is to wade through the crap people spew......searching for the next intelligent post. If you want to act like an immature jackass....take it to the lounge....but keep it out of the hobby forums.

Warnings issued...topic cleaned and reopened....I see this kind of posting again I am suspending people without warning and you can deal with mab to get your posting back.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

damn gg bustin ass

on to the topic so he doesnt get mine

How do you introduce feeders because if you just dump the bag with the feeder in there maybe a 1/32 fry was in it you might not have even seen him then it took 2 months to grow to a 1/2 or maybe it was temporarly stuck to the feeder possible mouth brooder? just some ideas to toss up what was the feeder a ciclid danio tetta or did i miss it


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I know I'm new but I have a similar situation, nothing like Jesus fish, but when I first got my P, I did give him 3 feeders because he was used to feeders, unable to use my 29 gallon at the time to quarantine, I ensured the water was treated before putting them in there (I know I will get flamed for dumping feeders into my actual tank), but after the feeders were long gone, I realized I had a snail on the side of the wall. I thought that this was very weird, but quickly pointed to the idea that somehow with the scooping out the feeders process, a tiny new snail had to of gotten in there. Is it possible this fry is from an egg that was with the feeders, or something of a similar nature of what occured to me?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I always net the feeder and introduce him into the tank... after a period of isolation.

I called my friend today and the fry is getting along well.
I'll see if I can get a pic soon.
(Seriously!)

Anywho... Jesus is still alive.
Alive and well.
(And eating powdered flake and daphnia.)


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

very interesting read.

The Komodo dragon's virgin birth came to mind as soon as I read the first post. I also remember this being in the plot of Jurassic part 1. Remember the frog DNA caused the Dino's to reproduce without the opposite sex... So it seems that there is alot of precedent for this type of thing in amphibians and reptiles, but I havent heard of any fish doing this...

Oh well, the good news is that we should all know what this mystery fish is, or at least isnt, within a few weeks or so...


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

*STOP THE PRESSES!!!*

For all of the doubters, you should start paying more attention to what's happening around the globe... HERE IS THE TRUTH about a fishes ability to reproduce on it's own (lamens terms)...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070123/ap_on_...eake_fish_kills


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> *STOP THE PRESSES!!!*
> 
> For all of the doubters, you should start paying more attention to what's happening around the globe... HERE IS THE TRUTH about a fishes ability to reproduce on it's own (lamens terms)...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070123/ap_on_...eake_fish_kills


Let me know where in the article it says that those intersex fish can reproduce on their own.

Those are male fish with ovarian tissue (yes, sometimes eggs) found in their testes. They still produce sperm. Some studies have shown that they can fertilize the eggs of unaffected "normal" females, but I have not seen any information on whether or not these intersex males can even lay eggs (whether or not they are even viable to begin with), let alone fertilize their own eggs.

Also, if you paid attention to why those fish even became intersex, you'd realize that Piranha_man would have to be feeding his altuvei birth control pills, or treating the tank with raw sewage for that to happen.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

WHERES THESE DAMN PICS......IM KIDDING (just for you GG lol..(SERIOUSLY KIDDING))....was article was definatly a good read, this whole thing still has me stumped...it would definatly be neat if his altuvie were able to reproduce on its own, he would have a miracle (JESUS) fish LOL.....keep me personally updated p-man if you dont mind


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> WHERES THESE DAMN PICS......IM KIDDING (just for you GG lol..(SERIOUSLY KIDDING))....was article was definatly a good read, this whole thing still has me stumped...it would definatly be neat if his altuvie were able to reproduce on its own, he would have a miracle (JESUS) fish LOL.....keep me personally updated p-man if you dont mind


My pleasure, Ice.


----------

